# Post cigar headache?



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

The morning after I have a cigar, I have wicked headaches. Anyone have this problem and better yet a solution? 

I have probably 3-4 cigars a week (now that it's warm), but if I'm gonna have headaches every time, you'll see me in the WTS section really soon with massive sales.

I usually drink 20 oz. of fluid and try to drink more after each cigar. Not sure what else to do.


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

Sometimes I have the same problem....just last night my gf smoked with me and she had an immediate headache to the point that it put her to bed early.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Sounds like nicotine. Sugar helps, I usually drink soda or eat something like chocolate if I notice a cigar is trying to kick my ass a little. Usually helps out a lot.


----------



## redryno247 (Aug 29, 2007)

I don't know if this helps me or not, but I almost always will drink a can of soda with a cigar and I've only every had a couple of after smoke headaches.


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Savvy said:


> Sounds like nicotine. Sugar helps, I usually drink soda or eat something like chocolate if I notice a cigar is trying to kick my ass a little. Usually helps out a lot.


The MORNING AFTER?


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

Munkey said:


> The morning after I have a cigar, I have wicked headaches. Anyone have this problem and better yet a solution?
> 
> I have probably 3-4 cigars a week (now that it's warm), but if I'm gonna have headaches every time, you'll see me in the WTS section really soon with massive sales.
> 
> I usually drink 20 oz. of fluid and try to drink more after each cigar. Not sure what else to do.


When do you smoke the cigar? In the evening or in the morning? In other words, how long until the headache appears?

I have had the most terrible headache in my life after an Oliva G series maduro torpedo. It came almost instantly. Even after some of my favorite cigars I sometimes have a small headache but nothing that major. However, with most cigars there is no effect. I think it is a matter of nicotine strength but also of stuff like fermentation by-products. A bit like cheap wine giving you a headache.

Try also eating well before. That should help to buffer the nicotine.

Till


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

How about a nice cup of hot chocolate and a cigar in the morning? :dr


----------



## ChokeOnSmoke (Oct 30, 2007)

Munkey said:


> The morning after I have a cigar, I have wicked headaches. Anyone have this problem and better yet a solution?
> 
> I have probably 3-4 cigars a week (now that it's warm), but if I'm gonna have headaches every time, you'll see me in the WTS section really soon with massive sales.
> 
> I usually drink 20 oz. of fluid and try to drink more after each cigar. Not sure what else to do.


Perhaps it's the booze. That's what I blame it on anyway!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

MeNimbus said:


> How about a nice cup of hot chocolate and a cigar in the morning? :dr


You know, as funny as it sounds- every now and then I'll wakeup with a headache when I've had 3 or 4 cigars the night before (more often then not at a herf) and I find that the only thing that is really effective at relieving the headache and the spacey-ness is a cigar.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I've been getting more headaches recently myself; usually on a pipe though. Try taking a few aspirin before/during smoking and see if that helps any.


----------



## Donatom3 (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't know ever since I started taking Multi vitamins, but most importantly 400mg of Magnesium a day I've had no problem with hangovers from alcohol and headaches from cigars. Supposedly when you drink your liver uses magnesium and if you don't have enough you don't process the alcohol fast enough since nicotine is a toxin too I would assume the magnesium in the liver thing would apply too.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

uncballzer said:


> I've been getting more headaches recently myself; usually on a pipe though. Try taking a few aspirin before/during smoking and see if that helps any.


Do you crush up the asprin before you smoke it, or do you just smoke them whole?


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

Doesn't BamaDoc have "smoke two padrons and call me in the morning" in his sig. That might be our solution lol


----------



## ChokeOnSmoke (Oct 30, 2007)

Donatom3 said:


> 400mg of Magnesium a day I've had no problem with hangovers from alcohol and headaches from cigars.


Hmmm, you may be onto something here...


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

hell even I suffer from this all the f'n time. Its not because of the regular.. "To much nicotine for ya" jive..
I smoke la flor's...LGD,LGC, Padron's, Pepin on a regular basis, alot of there FULLER bodied stuff... but i never get a huge hang over.. never a sickness.. never wheezy... rarely even dizzy, even after a HUGE herf with loads of sticks.. the only thing i suffer from is headaches... but this is regular for me.. but i am getting to the breaking point.

I have tried smoking with a pop, with an actual cocktail/drink, Water, while eating sweets... does nothing.. i still get a brutal headache...
I may have to try this Magnesium thing that was mentioned.. other then that, im running out of idea's. im not the BIGGEST fan of taking a pill every single day of my life.. i just dont like the concept of relying on it to survive etc, but if its more on the vitamin side, no problem i guess...
Any help with this oddity of a question....:hn


----------



## Donatom3 (Mar 27, 2008)

ChokeOnSmoke said:


> Hmmm, you may be onto something here...


I read it in a news story so decided to try it out. The first weekend I was taking the magnesium pill I went through ALOT of heavy drinking in SD. I was staying at a friend's place right on the beach and didn't have to drive a car for 2 days straight. Felt great every morning. They also recommend 50 mg of zinc which I've been taking as well, but didn't have with me that weekend.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

smitdavi said:


> Sometimes I have the same problem....just last night my gf smoked with me and she had an immediate headache to the point that it put her to bed early.


My wife gets headaches and goes to bed early, but that's an excuse at my house:hn.


----------



## Donatom3 (Mar 27, 2008)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> I may have to try this Magnesium thing that was mentioned.. other then that, im running out of idea's. im not the BIGGEST fan of taking a pill every single day of my life.. i just dont like the concept of relying on it to survive etc, but if its more on the vitamin side, no problem i guess...
> Any help with this oddity of a question....:hn


Well you can get magnesium from food sources, it's just easier to get 400mg worth of it from a pill that you swallow in less than a second. You don't have to take it everyday, most importantly on the days you drink and smoke, I just do it everyday cuz your liver can always use it. 400mg is also 100% of the FDA recommended daily intake. I got mine at Vitamin Shoppe. A 200pill bottle where only one pill is needed to get 400mg was under $10. Well worth it in my book. If you do buy some though just make sure to read the label to see how many pills you have to take to get that 400mg. You can end up paying $2 less in the short run for a similar count bottle that requires you to take 2-3 to get 400 mg.

http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=VS-2281


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

I get these all the time as well. However, for me, I'm pretty convinced I know why. I have a lot of allergy issues. When I smoke a cigar, it dries out my sinuses. It gives me headaches that are similar to what I would describe as a migraine. The solution: use saline nasal spray to relieve the dryness. In about half an hour to an hour, the headache mostly subsides. This is what has worked for me. It might be worth a try.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Donatom3 said:


> Well you can get magnesium from food sources, it's just easier to get 400mg worth of it from a pill that you swallow in less than a second. You don't have to take it everyday, most importantly on the days you drink and smoke, I just do it everyday cuz your liver can always use it. 400mg is also 100% of the FDA recommended daily intake. I got mine at Vitamin Shoppe. A 200pill bottle where only one pill is needed to get 400mg was under $10. Well worth it in my book. If you do buy some though just make sure to read the label to see how many pills you have to take to get that 400mg. You can end up paying $2 less in the short run for a similar count bottle that requires you to take 2-3 to get 400 mg.
> 
> http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=VS-2281


Well hell haha, months back i was on the Niacin and Zinc thingy, i dont know how much it really helped, but i may hop back on the train and see what happens... i know when ever i took niacin, i had these HUGE Niacin blood rushes to my face, looked like i had a huge fever, throat closed up, couldnt breath, vision got blurry, so Umm.. Yah... stopped taking those haha :hn:chk


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Munkey said:


> The morning after I have a cigar, I have wicked headaches. Anyone have this problem and better yet a solution?
> 
> I have probably 3-4 cigars a week (now that it's warm), but if I'm gonna have headaches every time, you'll see me in the WTS section really soon with massive sales.
> 
> I usually drink 20 oz. of fluid and try to drink more after each cigar. Not sure what else to do.


Sounds serious. Could be your cigars. Send me some samples and I'll see if they do the same to me. It's okay I'm a scientist........or something.


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

Hmm I haven't expirienced this yet... Maybe because I dipped copenhagen for 6 years I'm immune to nico hangovers.


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow, cigar hangover eh? I dont recall ever having one? I'd probably eat some breakfast then pop 2 tylenol if I did though.


----------

